
Ultra-High-Energy Density Supercapacitor - darksaints
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6409971/#sec1-nanomaterials-09-00148title
======
aurizon
Interesting article about the relative potentials of batteries versus
capacitors. In essence, they are good for regenerative braking where cars go
from 60 to zero, and usually waste that as heat with some recharging the
battery. Gradual slow down braking wastes less heat and more of the braking
power is used for battery recharging. In affect a capacitor is like a spring.
Capacitors also decline in voltage as the charge is consumed since the charge
equation is Q = 1/2 _C_ V*V where charge Q in coulombs, Charge C in Farads and
Voltage V in volts. That said, there is a niche for greater braking efficiency
with supercaps.

[https://interestingengineering.com/could-ultracapacitors-
rep...](https://interestingengineering.com/could-ultracapacitors-replace-
batteries-in-future-electric-vehicles)

